# UP Gas Turbine Typical Freight?



## Artieiii (Apr 25, 2011)

I have 2 HO scale Lionel Veranda gas turbines and I have no freight cars to go with them. I posted a similar question before and someone suggested Pacific Fruit express reefer cars but I can't find anyone who makes them in HO scale at this time. I found some used ones on ebay but I want to buy 5 or 6 cars. What other freight was commonly carried by the big blows? They must have carried some type of ore throughout the west. I would like to buy a 6 pack of period correct cars in HO scale. All the video's on youtube focus on the engines and no closeups of the freight cars in the consist.
Thanks in advance.
-Art


----------



## tkruger (Jan 18, 2009)

Athearn makes the Pacific Fruit Express cars still I believe. My local hobby shop had a few of them in the RTR section.


----------



## Artieiii (Apr 25, 2011)

On the Athearn page most are "sold out". I was hoping to get a pack of 6. I guess when Athearn says "sold out" various retailers have them in their stock. I will have to check my LHS but it's going to have to wait a few weeks as I just ordered an NCE Power Cab /) /). Thanks for the suggestion.
-Art


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

yeah, when Athearn says sold out it means that they the manufacture have sold all the production to retailers and none can be bought direct anymore. I am sure just about every hobby store will have at least one. I got one as well mine came from Walthers though so you might look at them if there are no Athearns.


----------



## tkruger (Jan 18, 2009)

The ones that I run are old Roundhouse and BlueBox kits. Although they are discontinued they apear at shows etc.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

The Big Blows are said to have hauled 10% of UP's freight.
I think you would be able to put a lot of box cars of choice behind them.
It is your RR put what you want. 
I just build my trains with whatever I pickup.
Box cars got pulled all over.

You are right you can't find many pictures of them, besides just the engine.
I think I saw one with a lot of ore cars (or coal cars?) once. It showed the train stretching for miles. I can't find it now.

A couple for you,


----------

